# eatin vid



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Tomorrow Ill be feedin my Electric Catfish a live Pinkie. im gonna get it on vid. can i get that put on pfury if i comes out good?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

...that would cool....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Rock-in. Please do!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Rock-in. Please do!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Could you wire up a light bulb, so we can see when that nasty f*cker is zapping that poor mouse


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

That would be bad a$$, please show


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i would be scared to keep 1 of them i bet that scock hurts like all hell matter of fact how to u clean the tank or anything ?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah, that would be a badass!!! I never seen an electric catfish eat. *wondering if it shocks its prey before feasting on it*


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

is the video coming soon mate?? im very excited, ive never seen a elctric catfish eat







so it will be a nice experience

well well stay akaive and healthy mate keep feeding!!


----------

